# 2014 - Der Rückblick



## FunkyCop999 (29 Dez. 2014)

In diesem Thread könnt ihr alles posten was euch 2014 an Musik, Filmen, TV Serien und Spielen am meisten gefallen hat. Ich fange mal an.​
*Musik​*
1. Epica - The Quantum Enigma
2. Delain - The Human Contradiction
3. Arch Enemy - War Eternal
4. Amaranthe - Massive Addictive
5. Taylor Swift - 1989​
*Filme​*
1. Interstellar
2. Die Tribute von Panem Mockingjay
3. Guardians of the Galaxy
4. Planet der Affen Revolution
5. Captain America - The Return of the First Avenger​
*Serien​*
1. 24 - Live Another Day
2. Game of Thrones Staffel 4
3. The Walking Dead Staffel 4/5
4. Arrow Staffel 2
5. Castle Staffel 6​
*Games(PS 4/PC)​*
1. Mittelerde Mordors Schatten
2. Far Cry 4
3. The Evil Within
4. Lara Croft and the Tempel of Osiris
5. Wolfenstein The New Order​

*So jetzt seit ihr dran was hat euch am besten gefallen?*


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Dez. 2014)

Ich mach mal weiter

*Musik​*
1. Insomnium - Shadows of the dying sun
2. Delain - The Human Contradiction
3. The Common Linnets - The Common Linnets
4. Ghost Brigade - IV - One with the storm
5. The Majority Says - The Majority Says
6. Within Temptation - Hydra
7. Blues Pills - Blues Pills
8. Black Space Riders - D-REI
9. Threshold - For The Journey
10. Mustasch - Thank you for the demon​
*Filme​*
1. Gone Girl
2. Wolf of Wall Street
3. The Loft
4. Broes Before Hoes
5. Disconnect
6. Monsieur Claude und seine Töchter​
*Serien​*
1. The Bridge - Staffel 2
2. Crisis - Staffel 1
3. Modern Family - Alle Staffeln
4. Danger 5 - Staffel 1​
*Konzerte​*
1. Tuckerville Enschede mit Common Linnets und Ilse DeLange
2. Behemoth, Fortarock Nijmegen
3. Ilse DeLange, Kampen und Enschede + Meet&Greet nach dem Konzert 
4. Black Space Riders, Münster
5. Delain, alle 3 
6. The Majority Says, Oberhausen
7. The Birthday Massacre, Duisburg
8. Within Temptation, Köln​


----------



## RoadDog (30 Dez. 2014)

*Musik*

1. Taylor Swift - 1989
2. Bruce Springsteen - High Hopes
3. Guardians Of The Galaxy OST
4. Carrie Underwood - Greatest Hits: Decade #1 


*Filme*

1. Guardians of the Galaxy
2. Captain America 2: The Return of the First Avenger
3. The Amazing Spider-Man 2: Rise of Electro
4. Planet der Affen - Revolution
5. The Equalizer


*Serien*

1. Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.
2. 24 - Live Another Day
3. Supernatural 
4. The Walking Dead 
5. Chicago Fire 


*Konzerte*

1. Taylor Swift The RED Tour
​


----------

